# Vista Myths



## vonfeldt7 (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm tired of seeing countless threads about how horrible Windows Vista is. I'm tired of hearing people at my school talk about it. I'm tired of idiots that don't know what they're talking about.

_This is based on my experience with Vista, the ups, and [very few] downs._
I have been using Windows Vista for about a year, and my time with it has been phenomenal. The things I see people complain about when referring to Vista are usually one of the following:


Vista is unstable.
Vista uses too much resources
Nothing is compatible with Vista

What's great, is how most of the people who preach this crap have never even bothered to try Vista. Anyways heres my experiences with the above "problems" that seem to be so common.

1. I've never had Vista crash on me. Not once. I've had applications fail, but it had to do nothing with Vista.

2. Vista obviously uses more resources, it's a known fact. I'm not saying Vista is for everyone. If you have an older computer with 512MB of RAM and are running XP, I wouldn't recommend upgrading to Vista (it's these people that have most of the troubles). However, if you're building a new computer and need to purchase an operating system anyways, I would definitely recommend Vista, as long as you have a decent amount of RAM.

3. Ah yes, compatibility issues. I've heard that the majority of these issues (especially for Vista 64) were around when it was first released. I'm not sure if this is true or not, but (again, based on my experience) maybe it is true, as I've only had 2 programs that weren't compatible. One of them was a game from 1995 that wouldn't even work in XP, and the other was a cheap audio editing program. I found an update for the program, and it now works flawlessly.

That all being said, there are some people who deserved to be pissed off, I've seen a few youtube videos where people who have just build new computers couldn't run Vista, had errors, etc. These people should be mad, and at least get a refund. 

Overall I'd say Vista is great, and it's never given me any troubles at all. I would definitely recommend it to anyone building a new system, as long as it has at least 2GB of RAM (Not much now days). The thing I didn't care for was UAC (User Account Control) once you turn it off, you'll be fine.


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Feb 22, 2008)

I agree... You forgot about the Vista hater bandwagon though... 

When it comes to software not working, I don't understand why ppl blame Microsoft for drivers that don't work... When I bought my PC, my Lexmark printer wouldn't work b/c there were no drivers for it, this wasn't Microsoft's fault, this was all on Lexmark. They should have got off their sorry ass and made some drivers, Vista had been out 8 months when I got it...


----------



## BluePlum (Feb 22, 2008)

You're right! Vista is awesome!


----------



## Gareth (Feb 22, 2008)

Vista is perfectly fine, the requirements would be too high if it was 2001, but its 2008, most of the computer population on the market are dual cores, and have at least a gig of RAM. I have noticed it is faster than XP, never once had a crash in it (on 9 PCs, ranging from Athlon XP 3000+, Gig of RAM and a 9250 64mb card through my desktop in the specs below), the support in 64-bit is fine. So I agree with Vonfeldt7. 

Also, I agree with you INTELCRAZY, I had somebody blaming Microsoft for some of their third party hardware with faulty drivers, I mean this is as lame as it possibly can get. 

BluePlum, statements like that just are uncalled for, and are not very grown up at all.


This is my observation only, I have noticed that its mainly the Apple fanboys who call Windows, however, the Apple OS X latest release, apparently requires just the same as Vista.....


----------



## Kornowski (Feb 22, 2008)

Vista is fantastic! I couldn't be happier with it! 

Not to mention, I was using Vista themes for like a  year before it came out, so you can tell I was looking forward to it


----------



## pixxell (Feb 22, 2008)

I agree with all of you. Vista would be great if your system is big.
but I like the new jaguar from mac too. jaguar have great visual, better than vista.


----------



## patrickv (Feb 22, 2008)

pixxell said:


> I agree with all of you. Vista would be great if your system is big.
> but I like the new jaguar from mac too. jaguar have great visual, better than vista.



Jaguar is system 10.2, or you meant Leopard ?
so Vista is all about Visuals and eye candy ? huh
so thats what the fuss is all about ?


----------



## MacMastaMcConnel (Jun 21, 2008)

I have vista and i am happy with it and i think they have alot of nice new features however for me, it is unstable. I have a toshiba qosmio laptop with the following:
2.5 ghz intel core 2 duo processor, and nVidia 8600gt graphics card 2 gb of ram,and a 250 gb hard drive. while playing games some times i get the blue screen and every just sometimes with small task. Ive had this computer for 6 months and ive already had windows crash my computer... I think it is a great OS but I believe they should have waited longer to work out the kinks before releasing it...


----------



## Sir Travis D (Jun 21, 2008)

Maybe your hardware is defective?


----------



## Ethan3.14159 (Jun 21, 2008)

you would think the masses out there would like vista because its more user friendly than xp, but if people hear bad things about something they dont investigate and find out the truth for themselves they assume any ranting idiot is right. i got my copy vista the day it came out and i love it. no wonder people hate vista when a lot of them try and run it on their pc that had a hard time running xp because its from 1998. yes vista demands a lot, but so did xp when it was first released if you look at the speed of an average computer in 2000 and 2001. in a year or so, maybe less, new computers will breeze through vista and xp will be part of a bygone era.


----------



## brian (Jun 21, 2008)

wow... this was brought out of th grave yard!


----------



## Geoff (Jun 21, 2008)

Lets see, Vista is more stable then XP unless you do an "upgrade", everything I've used is compatible with it, and it supports more hardware out of the box.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms (Jun 21, 2008)

[-0MEGA-];1005135 said:
			
		

> Lets see, Vista is more stable then XP unless you do an "upgrade", everything I've used is compatible with it, and it supports more hardware out of the box.



Yea, I love the fact that I don't have to install drivers for anything, saves a lot of time.


----------



## JlCollins005 (Jun 21, 2008)

i used vista for a few months and i dont care for it, and neither did either of my parents. i still like xp. but im not sayin there are massive flaws i had a few programs that didnt work with vista, other than that it ran fairly good, great driver support.. just not a fan


----------



## G25r8cer (Jun 21, 2008)

BluePlum said:


> Your all wrong vista is gay!



So Vista has a sexual preference? Huh thats a first. Do you even have experience with Vista?? Didnt think so


----------



## Sir Travis D (Jun 21, 2008)

That guy is banned, BluePlum, so you shouldn't ask him questions.


----------



## G25r8cer (Jun 21, 2008)

^^ LOL Oops I missed that! Srry guys


----------



## mep916 (Jun 22, 2008)

BluePlum said:


> You're right! Vista is awesome!



I agree.


----------



## Sir Travis D (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey mep, is that Steve Ballmer in your avatar?


----------



## mep916 (Jun 22, 2008)

Sir Travis D said:


> Hey mep, is that Steve Balman in your avatar?



Yeah, it's Steve Ballmer.


----------



## Cleric7x9 (Jun 22, 2008)

[-0MEGA-];1005135 said:
			
		

> Lets see, Vista is more stable then XP unless you do an "upgrade", everything I've used is compatible with it, and it supports more hardware out of the box.



you mean if you already have XP installed, and use a Vista upgrade, rather than installing vista on a freshly formatted harddrive, it is less stable?


----------



## G25r8cer (Jun 22, 2008)

Cleric7x9 said:


> you mean if you already have XP installed, and use a Vista upgrade, rather than installing vista on a freshly formatted harddrive, it is less stable?



That is true. I have seen more people with this problem!!


----------



## mep916 (Jun 22, 2008)

Cleric7x9 said:


> you mean if you already have XP installed, and use a Vista upgrade, rather than installing vista on a freshly formatted harddrive, it is less stable?



If you have hardware unsupported by Vista, you may run into problems. If you own an OEM machine designed for XP, for example, you'll possibly have driver issues. Some of the companies haven't provided an upgrade path for those that want to run Vista.


----------



## Cleric7x9 (Jun 22, 2008)

mep916 said:


> If you have hardware unsupported by Vista, you may run into problems. If you own an OEM machine designed for XP, for example, you'll possibly have driver issues. Some of the companies haven't provided an upgrade path for those that want to run Vista.



oh ok. bc i did the upgrade, but i upgraded a fresh install of XP. in other words, i formatted, installed XP (didnt even install drivers) and immediately upgraded to vista. i just wondered if i was going to have problems bc i could go back and reinstall from scratch if that would be more stable


----------



## mep916 (Jun 22, 2008)

Cleric7x9 said:


> i just wondered if i was going to have problems bc i could go back and reinstall from scratch if that would be more stable



All your hardware is supported by Vista (i.e, drivers), so you shouldn't have any problems. Let us know if you do, though.


----------

